# Bees per 1/2 cup



## Mountain Bee (Apr 7, 2012)

Our state inspector out of Richmond informed me that a 1/2 cup is roughly 300 bees. Never counted them out myself but if I loose any hives this winter I might take the time to sit down and count them out.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

1/2 cup is about 300 bees if you use a measure cup. if you guess who knows.


----------



## Walt Starr (Mar 5, 2008)

Check out this video. They do both the rolled sugar method and the alcohol method. A master beekeeper actually counts them out:

http://youtu.be/dU06KJTxHR8


----------

